# UK to Australia



## 112857 (Jun 1, 2008)

HI all. does anyone have experience or advice on going overland to Australia? We are considering a trip like this next year and are collecting information now. We are interested in good routes or experience of doing part by ship. all ideas welcome. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cwresearch said:


> HI all. does anyone have experience or advice on going overland to Australia? We are considering a trip like this next year and are collecting information now. We are interested in good routes or experience of doing part by ship. all ideas welcome. Thanks


That sounds wonderful !

Do you know about this club ?:

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/

and:

Silk Road Motorcaravan Club
Les Brook. Tel 01274 590537

You will keep a diary, won't you, and let us all share the adventure ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Australia*

Hi

There are various shipping/freight companies operating to Australasia. Google them, but please be seated when you ask for the quote.

Russell


----------



## 112857 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks to you both.

anyone else got any advice?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Lots of advice here from someone who did it:

Glossop to Canberra

 
Keith


----------



## 112857 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Keith


----------

